# Trying to pull videos off DV Camera



## WhiteWolfPrince (Aug 11, 2008)

MacBook Pro that's brand new with a firewire cable that's also brand new. I'm trying to pull videos off tapes for a client. The camera is a PV-DV203D and iMovies won't recognize it. 

Mac support says it's the camera, I agree. But is there a workaround so that I can get iMOvies to pick up my camera? 

I'm new to mac so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Sascha


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What version of OS X and iMovie do you have? Also, is this a Panasonic camera? My initial thoughts are that this is a problem with incorrect or missing drivers. Do you by any chance have the original CD's that may have come with the camera? If so, do they mention anything about Mac or just Windows?


----------



## birdy176 (Oct 9, 2006)

Skie said:


> What version of OS X and iMovie do you have? Also, is this a Panasonic camera?


Skie: I am in the same boat with a vdr-d-300 from Panasonic. That co. has not seen fit to cater to the iMac users with OS X 10.5 with their Pixela ImageMixer 3. I have to go back to my Gateway PC and use their sophomoric "Movie Album" for downloading original videos from RAM disk to the HDD and then burning a normal DVD with "Fun Studio". It's neither fun nor a decent studio :sigh:. Unfortunately, that disk cannot be read on a Mac which I bought for its quality display and iMovie/iPhoto features.

Have tried downloading the ImageMixer 3 for PCs but the site's download button doesn't work on my Gateway XP2.

Any work-around?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you set the camera to VCR mode or remote control so that the Mac can control the camera?


----------



## WhiteWolfPrince (Aug 11, 2008)

Latest version of both. Odd thing was, a Mac tech told me I needed to get a cable to connect directly TO the port, to troubleshoot that. Said it was an odd thing with Mac books.

BOught the cable, connecte it and BAM. Damn thing worked right away.

*scratches head*


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Connect to what port? The firewire cable should do that, connect to the firewire port on the camera to the firewire port on the Mac. Could you give details on how you had it connected, and how you now have it connected?


----------



## MassCommTeacher (Feb 25, 2009)

Have you looked at this thread on this site -- Macs may burn out f/w on video cameras... It burned out two of my classroom cameras (still in warranty) before I realized the Mac's bus was guilty.Though the camera is different, the discussion is telling: http://tinyurl.com/cjgvdy


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Umm, that thread has nothing to do with this thread. Also, it seems to be an issue with the JVC cameras, which is really poor planning, to make a camera that uses the full 6-pin firewire plug, but isn't hot swappable.


----------



## MassCommTeacher (Feb 25, 2009)

WhiteWolfPrince said:


> MacBook Pro that's brand new with a firewire cable that's also brand new. I'm trying to pull videos off tapes for a client. The camera is a PV-DV203D and iMovies won't recognize it.
> 
> Mac support says it's the camera, I agree.


That's what's happened with my f/w ports and the reason I suggested the thread, and why I thought it might be relevant to this thread... :wave:


----------

